# What code 332 narrow gauge track would look like in 1:1........



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://narrow.parovoz.com/newgaller...?ID=126039

Prototype for everything!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gawd! That rail is atrocious!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup... Just supports my continued use of code 332 rail and LGB/TrainLine/Aristo/AMS/Piko track!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Trouble is, it's so high, you derail, you WILL overturn!


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

The telephoto lens has distorted the image somewhat.

I did notice the newer looking concrete tie but also the relatively short sections of rail, only 5-7 ties between fish plates.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

that looks like one of the "children's railroad" lines they built in Soviet Union and East Europe post-WWII.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 08 Nov 2010 05:46 AM 
that looks like one of the "children's railroad" lines they built in Soviet Union and East Europe post-WWII. 

Imagine that......


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children's_railway


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I thought you were having a bit of fun with the post. 

I said "imagine that" as it came from a Russian childern's railway website, but thank you for the link.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I did some research, for D&RGW narrow gauge track, the correct sca;e rail is code 140... Basically the same thing Atlas uses for their O gauge track, which is code 148. Meaning, of course, that it is available. I was going to buy a couple of pieces one time, but the local hobby store was out, and cut some ties and scratch some track to see how well it would work with AMS wheelsets, but I never got around to it. 

It seems like it would be quite delicate for outdoor use, a derailment of one of the large 1:20.3 locos could easily damage the rail. Stepping on it would be out of the question! But for an indoors layout... I suppose with a little "imaginerring" that even Atlas O Scale switches could be stripped off of their plastic ties and used? 

Robert


----------

